# 4.0.4



## NexusS

How can i root my Nexus S i9023 with Android 4.0.4 . I dont will open my Bootloader? Does it gives a Tutorial ? Thx Tor answers









Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


----------

